# Canada Post/USPS Help.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Terrible situation I need some guidance with:

So, I buy a pedal off TGP and pay the person.

Great communication with seller.

I'm tracking the package through USPS and there's a hiccup. He wrote the wrong address. 

I PM him to double check where he sent it, because there is an issue. No response.

Update says "item redirected" on December 2nd and delivered on December 4th.

What? I didn't get anything.

I call USPS - holy shit what a joke. You can't talk to anyone without keying in a tracking number, and since my package was delivered, they won't put me through to an actual person.

I call Canada Post. They see that it is delivered, but don't know to what address and can't recall that kind of information. What? I'm happy that I could talk to someone, but if they're gonna just say stupid sh!t...

So, I send a harsher message to the seller. I took out my frustration in my email. In retrospect, I wish I hadn't.

He PM'd saying that he has been away and that's why he wasn't responding to my inquiries. Well, he responded to this one, so he's kinda full of shit.

He goes on to say that he doesn't like my tone and would rather just refund me the money.

I say, I'd rather figure out where the f'n pedal is located, since some dickhead in bradford is probably playing it right now (that thought makes my blood boil)

So, he gets home tomorrow and will check the receipt to see where it went. I don't know how that's gonna go, cause the post office had to correct the original address.

What a mess.

Has anyone been in this situation who can shed some light?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

There is nothing that you can do about it as the buyer, unfortunately any claims that are made for misdirection, lost, stolen, or damaged parcels have to be made by the sender. All you can do is try and keep calm and play nicey nice with the sender and hope he sorts things out before you travel there to fill him in!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Did you pay with PayPal?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Even it's tough to swallow, I'd take the money he offered and run. At least you can buy another pedal, and forget about the Puttz you bought it off of. 
Sorry to hear about the issue your having, and hope it gets resolved amicably.

.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

traynor_garnet said:


> Did you pay with PayPal?


Yes I did use paypal


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> There is nothing that you can do about it as the buyer, unfortunately any claims that are made for misdirection, lost, stolen, or damaged parcels have to be made by the sender. All you can do is try and keep calm and play nicey nice with the sender and hope he sorts things out before you travel there to fill him in!


Pretty much. Now that he's actually responded, I'm much more polite.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Pretty much. Now that he's actually responded, I'm much more polite.


May I suggest you would have done better to go the polite route in the beginning? We all make mistakes. People will respond in kind. If you are polite they are much more likely to respond positively. The other is also true.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> May I suggest you would have done better to go the polite route in the beginning? We all make mistakes. People will respond in kind. If you are polite they are much more likely to respond positively. The other is also true.


haha, c'mon...that's not a suggestion, steadly. 

The thing is that I ultimately will get my money back, so I'm not too concerned with how I behaved. I will be polite _now_ that he is responding and being helpful, but I told him flat out that he shouldn't be surprised with what I said. 

And the truth is that he _is_ away, and he _is_ able to respond, so the whole excuse about 'being away' doesn't hold much water. He started responding as soon as I was irate. I was in the middle of a jungle a few years back and still got internet. I get it if you're on vacation and don't want to answer emails, but when you mess something up and you have access to the internet, you clear it up - that's being polite imo.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> haha, c'mon...that's not a suggestion, steadly.
> 
> The thing is that I ultimately will get my money back, so I'm not too concerned with how I behaved. I will be polite _now_ that he is responding and being helpful, but I told him flat out that he shouldn't be surprised with what I said.
> 
> And the truth is that he _is_ away, and he _is_ able to respond, so the whole excuse about 'being away' doesn't hold much water. He started responding as soon as I was irate. I was in the middle of a jungle a few years back and still got internet. I get it if you're on vacation and don't want to answer emails, but when you mess something up and you have access to the internet, you clear it up - that's being polite imo.


Yes, it was a suggestion. I can't and wouldn't tell you how to respond to anyone. In my experience, I know that being mild always works better in the long run. The reason I know this is I used to be 180 degrees the other way. It's also proven to be better for your health. I too, found that out the hard way.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree to a certain extent. I'm generally a nice guy, certain things make me flip and I don't mind yelling at someone on that very rare occasion.

Nevertheless, this guy is totally working with me, but there's a new twist - he wrote my correct address. He sent me a pic of the customs form.

So, I'm not sure what the hell happened on December 2nd when Canada Post wrote this:


2014/12/0221:16MISSISSAUGACustomer addressing error found; attempting to correct. Possible delay


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I agree to a certain extent. I'm generally a nice guy, certain things make me flip and I don't mind yelling at someone on that very rare occasion.
> 
> Nevertheless, this guy is totally working with me, but there's a new twist - he wrote my correct address. He sent me a pic of the customs form.
> 
> ...


Looks like he may be off the hook for a refund then. I'd apologize to the seller and kiss ass if I were you. If you want the pedal you paid for, you're likely gonna need the seller's assistance dealing with the carriers. I wonder how complicated it will be trying to coordinate a claim between USPS and CP however. Good luck.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If this is an private seller I would have taken the money and run. Absolutely no need to complicate matters by making him jump through hoops to get you a specific pedal. The more difficult it becomes for him, the more likely he is to say "p*ss on him I can't be bothered, it's not my mistake".


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm wondering if customs got in there and screwed up the address form? You'll never know of course. The last 2 pedals I ordered from the states both spent a long time in customs and I was dinged for taxes and handling charges in both cases. Not sure if this is sign of a crack down or not but most of my stuff just flies through with little delay and no additional charges or tax. This was within the past month or so.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Looks like he may be off the hook for a refund then. I'd apologize to the seller and kiss ass if I were you. If you want the pedal you paid for, you're likely gonna need the seller's assistance dealing with the carriers. I wonder how complicated it will be trying to coordinate a claim between USPS and CP however. Good luck.


I'd rather buy another pedal than kiss ass for something I feel was justified. If the guy continually responds within 2 hours of my PMs and then doesn't for 2 days, I think I have a right to get angry. What was frustrating is that if he had got on it right away, it could have been avoided. It was in transit for those two days where he wasn't responding.

My first inquiry into what happened was polite, my second was this:



_I need to know what address you sent the item to.

It was delivered to someone else and no one knows where the **** it is, so let me know ASAP.

I'm trying to avoid giving you shitty feedback, so just take a moment and figure out where the **** it went.

Chuck_


I thought it was okay...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I'd rather buy another pedal than kiss ass for something I feel was justified. If the guy continually responds within 2 hours of my PMs and then doesn't for 2 days, I think I have a right to get angry. What was frustrating is that if he had got on it right away, it could have been avoided. It was in transit for those two days where he wasn't responding.


Have it your way. You seem convinced that he was purposefully avoiding your PMs afterwards, instead of being incommunicado in general at that time. To clarify his intent, just check to see if he had any other posts/replies during that period... 




adcandour said:


> ..._I'm trying to avoid giving you shitty feedback, so just take a moment and figure out where the **** it went._


Honestly, if I was the seller and had sent it to the address you provided me with, you'd be on your own if you directed something like this at me...and I don't consider myself thin-skinned in any way.




adcandour said:


> I thought it was okay..._._


In what way was using threats and profanities in your communication "okay"?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I'm wondering if customs got in there and screwed up the address form? You'll never know of course. The last 2 pedals I ordered from the states both spent a long time in customs and I was dinged for taxes and handling charges in both cases. Not sure if this is sign of a crack down or not but most of my stuff just flies through with little delay and no additional charges or tax. This was within the past month or so.


I don't know how it happened. My address was written clear as day.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Have it your way. You seem convinced that he was purposefully avoiding your PMs afterwards, instead of being incommunicado in general at that time. To clarify his intent, just check to see if he had any other posts/replies during that period...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suspect that he got my PM, but chose to ignore it, since he didn't have the information with him - it was at his home. The reason I believe this is that within an hour he responded to my nasty PM while still away. This means he gets alerts, or checks TGP, or emails. If he had just responded to my first PM, all would be fine.

You have to look at my PM in context. Sure, it was nasty, but I never called him any names and I think people who get upset over profanity do so when it suits them.

I didn't see it as a threat - it was a warning (potato-potado?), if this doesn't get clarified or if he continues to not reply. It was the truth and I didn't want my feedback coming out of left field.

Now that I know it wasn't his fault, his review will be positive with no mention of this. Prior to this, I was considering mentioning that he sent it 3 days after he said he would and then claimed he never got an address from me on that 3rd day - which I sent through paypal and not Pm'd.

Nevertheless, he's being co-operative and I'm being polite again and all is well.

- - - Updated - - -



JBFairthorne said:


> If this is an private seller I would have taken the money and run. Absolutely no need to complicate matters by making him jump through hoops to get you a specific pedal. The more difficult it becomes for him, the more likely he is to say "p*ss on him I can't be bothered, it's not my mistake".


It's not about the money at all for me - it's literally the least of my concerns. It's about mail screwing shit up and it's about a great deal on a great pedal. It also really bothers me that it ended up somewhere and that person who received is also keeping quiet. I need to understand what happened here.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I took out my frustration in my email. In retrospect, I wish I hadn't.
> 
> The thing is that I ultimately will get my money back, so I'm not too concerned with how I behaved.


Seems like you've got it all figured out then. Feel free to ignore any suggestions to the contrary...and best of luck.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Seems like you've got it all figured out then. Feel free to ignore any suggestions to the contrary...and best of luck.


I don't have the post office thing figured out at all. That's essentially what I need guidance with. I already mentioned that the guy is co-operating, so my behaviour is irrelevant.

Yes, in my OP I state that I wish I hadn't gone off. I did go off, because I was getting no response. After seeing his reaction to what I said, and it not getting me any further, I wish I hadn't; but, I wasn't sorry for it. 

Ultimately getting my money back from the seller is what I wanted, since I believed it was his fault at the time. It wasn't about the money - it was about him making up for his mistake.

If you have anything to add about a similar experience with CP or USPS, I'm all ears. Suggestions on how to behave will fall on deaf ones.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

So, Clifts Notes version: seller screwed up, buyer screwed up, courier did what they're told but is a disorganized bureaucracy.
buyer could have gotten money back and moved on, but is digging in his heels to make a public statement against a government run courier.
People have too much time on their hands these days.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I agree to a certain extent. _*I'm generally a nice guy*_,


Yes, you are. I can tell that by your posts. That is the reason I felt I could post what I did. I also like your sense of humour. In this crazy world, that can help to keep us sane.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I think that you should contact the Canada Posy customer service people again and tell them that the correct address was on the item. I would ask why the address was 'corrected'.

Beyond that...they can send a notice to the depot and have the carrier questioned about the item. The bad news is that parcel volumes are crazy right now. The good news is that if it was a regular carrier, many of them can recall exactly where things were delivered. While I was carrying mail, I could tell you every house that had a dog and what colour it was.

My suggestion for every parcel from now on:get signature required or 'card for customer pick-up'. Sending to the USA, you won't want to add the signature option as it will cost you through the nose. I often write "hold at post office for customer" and "do not safe drop" when sending to the USA.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

adcandour said:


> If you have anything to add about a similar experience with CP or USPS, I'm all ears. Suggestions on how to behave will fall on deaf ones.


I've had 2 similar experiences, both within the past 18 mos. One was domestic and involved CP only but the other involved both USPS & CP moving a package from the US. In both cases, I knew exactly who to contact (a close relative working in Logistics @ CP) and the packages were "tracked down" within 2-3 hours. I have NO idea what actually happened behind the curtain and didn't ask but I did receive the re-routed packages within a few days. Unfortunately, that experience is unique to me and won't help you in this case. As suggested by others then: try customer service and hope for the best (while expecting the worst ;^ )


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> I think that you should contact the Canada Posy customer service people again and tell them that the correct address was on the item. I would ask why the address was 'corrected'.
> 
> Beyond that...they can send a notice to the depot and have the carrier questioned about the item. The bad news is that parcel volumes are crazy right now. The good news is that if it was a regular carrier, many of them can recall exactly where things were delivered. While I was carrying mail, I could tell you every house that had a dog and what colour it was.
> 
> My suggestion for every parcel from now on:get signature required or 'card for customer pick-up'. Sending to the USA, you won't want to add the signature option as it will cost you through the nose. I often write "hold at post office for customer" and "do not safe drop" when sending to the USA.


That's exactly what I did yesterday. The main station for Bradford was closed, so I went to the one at shopper's drug mart (I have a PO box there where I should start sending items from now on). They told me to go the main station on monday.

The lady at shopper's said she's certain it was delivered to the correct address - and told me to check all around the front of the house. She's a really nice lady, so I didn't tell her how ridiculous it was to assume it actually got to my house and I must have missed it.

she said the very same thing about asking the carrier. It wasn't too long ago, so s/he should recall.

I also called CP and the lady was very helpful. I try hard to make them laugh, so they go that extra bit for me - and it worked well. She put together a ticket for me with an inquiry that isn't meant to be made for this type of issue, but said it more likely to get resolved this way. They will contact me by Dec. 15 at the latest.

In future, I think I'll continue to send to my parents. I just wanted the pedal soooo bad that I paid extra to get it here. I'm such a goof.

- - - Updated - - -



StevieMac said:


> I've had 2 similar experiences, both within the past 18 mos. One was domestic and involved CP only but the other involved both USPS & CP moving a package from the US. In both cases, I knew exactly who to contact (a close relative working in Logistics @ CP) and the packages were "tracked down" within 2-3 hours. I have NO idea what actually happened behind the curtain and didn't ask but I did receive the re-routed packages within a few days. Unfortunately, that experience is unique to me and won't help you in this case. As suggested by others then: try customer service and hope for the best (while expecting the worst ;^ )


Hopefully whatever the CP lady (Alana) did over the phone is a similar inquiry, but nothing would be better than having an insider. I'm gonna keep pushing the local CP while I wait for the service ticket call to come in.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It always makes me laugh when people throw out that ole "it's not about the money" gem. It's always, at least a little, about the money. Especially considering you go on to say you got a great deal on a great pedal. If it's not about the money, what difference does it make that you got great deal? All things considered...the entire transaction doesn't seem like much of a deal at all. You forked over your cash for basically a headache....and no pedal.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Hopefully whatever the CP lady (Alana) did over the phone is a similar inquiry, but nothing would be better than having an insider. I'm gonna keep pushing the local CP while I wait for the service ticket call to come in.


I can only add that most of the people at Shopper's Drug Mart (or any other location) are not Canada Post employees so they only know what they are told. The corporation loves to close down any outlet that is actually staffed by Canada Post employees. As soon as they can get rid of all of their employees, they will.

The service ticket may resolve something...the 'safe drop' procedure is what she was referring to when she said "look around" because it could even be at the back door of the house depending upon your carrier. My carrier knows that I want mine on the back deck so that's where they would go.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> It always makes me laugh when people throw out that ole "it's not about the money" gem. It's always, at least a little, about the money. Especially considering you go on to say you got a great deal on a great pedal. If it's not about the money, what difference does it make that you got great deal? All things considered...the entire transaction doesn't seem like much of a deal at all. You forked over your cash for basically a headache....and no pedal.


_You_ make me laugh.

It's really not about the money. You don't know me. 

Deconstruct the "it" in your statement (it's not about the money) and it'll come to light. What's not about the money?

Further, the situation is not a "deal" and _is_ a headache; the pedal _was_ a deal.

Unless you have something constructive to add, I'd appreciate you not contributing to the thread.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I can only add that most of the people at Shopper's Drug Mart (or any other location) are not Canada Post employees so they only know what they are told. The corporation loves to close down any outlet that is actually staffed by Canada Post employees. As soon as they can get rid of all of their employees, they will.


True. They are pretty much independently owned franchises of CP for lack of a better word.
and as I found out a few yrs ago, it makes it nearly impossible to complain about them. (Once, they attempted to make a delivery which required a signature, no one was home, so they kept the package, but lost it for several weeks, most likely at the mail deliverers home, as they had never brought it back to the post station for me to pickup when I went there on multiple occasions. When I told them I was going to complain, the "owner" pretty much laughed in my face).
at that time, all I could find in terms of a method for complaints/ customer service, was a physical mailing address for the office of the postmaster general or something like that. No email address, phone number.

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> _You_ make me laugh.
> 
> It's really not about the money. You don't know me.
> 
> ...


 I think maybe that's the problem. This SHOULD be just about the money.
one lost pedal isn't going to change the world.
and it really all began by a mislabelled package (accidents happen, but that's pretty idiotic...should have been double checked), and the seller seemed willing to make amends. Take the money and let him sort out the mess he created.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> True. They are pretty much independently owned franchises of CP for lack of a better word.
> and as I found out a few yrs ago, it makes it nearly impossible to complain about them. (Once, they attempted to make a delivery which required a signature, no one was home, so they kept the package, but lost it for several weeks, most likely at the mail deliverers home, as they had never brought it back to the post station for me to pickup when I went there on multiple occasions. When I told them I was going to complain, the "owner" pretty much laughed in my face).
> at that time, all I could find in terms of a method for complaints/ customer service, was a physical mailing address for the office of the postmaster general or something like that. No email address, phone number.
> 
> ...


I see where you're coming from, but I can't accept money from someone who didn't do something wrong (there's no amends to be made here).

The seller didn't contribute to the problem at all (CP says that addresses are frequently changed accidentally at customs). When I thought he messed up, I was all for it, because I shouldn't be at a loss for his mistake. 

Now that he's off the hook, I'm going to go through the process of trying to get it back. There's no harm done in going through the steps. After I've done everything I can, I'll consider buying another. I think it would be silly to go buy it without this running it's course first. I'm fine with making a few phone calls and stopping off at the post office on my way through town.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I see where you're coming from, but I can't accept money from someone who didn't do something wrong (there's no amends to be made here).
> 
> The seller didn't contribute to the problem at all (CP says that addresses are frequently changed accidentally at customs). When I thought he messed up, I was all for it, because I shouldn't be at a loss for his mistake.
> 
> Now that he's off the hook, I'm going to go through the process of trying to get it back. There's no harm done in going through the steps. After I've done everything I can, I'll consider buying another. I think it would be silly to go buy it without this running it's course first. I'm fine with making a few phone calls and stopping off at the post office on my way through town.


I think you're too nice a guy....in the deal, there's an implicit expectation that the seller is responsible to get it to your door (somehow). If this isn't the case, he's still on the hook. His responsibility doesn end the minute he drops it off at he post office. And as others have mentioned, senders have more options to get thing sorted out than receivers do. If there's a lost package, they will refund him, not you.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

adcandour said:


> _You_ make me laugh.
> 
> It's really not about the money. You don't know me.
> 
> ...


This entire thread is becoming basically a whine-fest. You want something constructive? Forget about it and move on with your life. After all...it's NOT about the money. Although it IS becoming painfully clear what it's really about. Let's see how long you can drag this out. Yawn...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I, for one, am very interested in knowing what happens with this unusual (and hopefully infrequent) "issue". We can all learn something here as both buyers and sellers.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> This entire thread is becoming basically a whine-fest. You want something constructive? Forget about it and move on with your life. After all...it's NOT about the money. Although it IS becoming painfully clear what it's really about. Let's see how long you can drag this out. Yawn...


I know a bunch of people are thinking it - I'll say it.

You're a dick.

The end.

***I have to apologize...you may not be a dick. I should have said that the content of your last post in this thread indicates that you are acting like a dick-you may not be like that all of the time.***


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

greco said:


> I, for one, am very interested in knowing what happens with this unusual (and hopefully infrequent) "issue". We can all learn something here as both buyers and sellers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


This is one thread I've become very interested in. I hope adcandour keeps us updated on his progress with the CP monster.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> I, for one, am very interested in knowing what happens with this unusual (and hopefully infrequent) "issue". We can all learn something here as both buyers and sellers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I agree. Your posts always hold value Dave. I'm always leery of buying online unless from a business and I'm hoping to see if the OP gets a resolution, regardless of the fur flying


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> Your posts always hold value Dave.


Thanks. Could you please mention that to Mrs. Greco...and to Santa (perfect timing).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

smorgdonkey said:


> I know a bunch of people are thinking it - I'll say it.
> 
> You're a dick.
> 
> ...


I thought a great deal about firing right back at you, but in this type of situation, it's not really my style. In person, would yield different results. That being said, you may be right. I've been known to be one from time to time, especially when people take a semi-serious joking comment and make it personal. I stand by my constructive input though. The fact is, it's clearly causing the OP stress. For what? A Pedal? It's been stated it's not about the money (I don't buy it but we all need our delusions, myself included). If the money doesn't matter and presumably this isn't the very last of this particular pedal in existence, then why sweat over it? Why put so much effort into creating an endless thread? Just go out and buy another one. Price shouldn't matter if the money doesn't matter right?

Move on with your life, under the stated circumstances, was perhaps the best advice given in the entire thread. Life is too short to spend time worrying about (in the grand scheme of things) a stupid guitar pedal. That's sincere...how important would it be if your wife was fighting some terrible disease or some other tragic event was going on? It's all about perspective.

For those who decided to make it personal...get over yourselves. It's a stupid thread on the internet. Lighten up Francis.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> I thought a great deal about firing right back at you, but in this type of situation, it's not really my style. In person, would yield different results. That being said, you may be right. I've been known to be one from time to time, especially when people take a semi-serious joking comment and make it personal. I stand by my constructive input though. The fact is, it's clearly causing the OP stress. For what? A Pedal? It's been stated it's not about the money (I don't buy it but we all need our delusions, myself included). If the money doesn't matter and presumably this isn't the very last of this particular pedal in existence, then why sweat over it? Why put so much effort into creating an endless thread? Just go out and buy another one. Price shouldn't matter if the money doesn't matter right?
> 
> Move on with your life, under the stated circumstances, was perhaps the best advice given in the entire thread. Life is too short to spend time worrying about (in the grand scheme of things) a stupid guitar pedal. That's sincere...how important would it be if your wife was fighting some terrible disease or some other tragic event was going on? It's all about perspective.
> 
> For those who decided to make it personal...get over yourselves. It's a stupid thread on the internet. Lighten up Francis.


The 'in person' stuff is hilarious...who do you think you are - Tatanka?
I take back the apology and revert back to my original statement.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I had a witty retort prepared and chose to edit it. I decided I wasn't going to lower myself to your level. I somehow doubt anything I could say would suddenly make you have an epiphany. Peace.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a matter of principle and begs an answer to the questions "how did this happen?" and "is there any way to avoid this happening to me?" or is this just another case of incompetence and indifference? I for one am at the very least, curious.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> It's a matter of principle and begs an answer to the questions "how did this happen?" and "is there any way to avoid this happening to me?" or is this just another case of incompetence and indifference? I for one am at the very least, curious.


Thanks for putting the thread "back onto the track".

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think we may have finally figured out what happened with the shipment. It looks like the lock was broken.

[video=youtube;-LIpAxjPt9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LIpAxjPt9U[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

...and now for the ending:

It turned out that for some reason, the item was marked as delivered - but not _successfully_ delivered. The lady at the post office couldn't wrap her head around that, but said she'd follow up.

She said the good news is that the package is in town, and is likely with the carrier, but can't be tracked due to the err in status entry from the carrier. If it is with the carrier, she's going to_ have _to unload it somewhere (even if it ends up coming back to the office). Apparently, marking it as 'delivered' is the worst thing you can do when trying to track it.

She was going to have to rely on the memory of the carrier - but couldn't promise anything, since volume has increased due to the holidays. 

She said that the carrier may leave the ticket in your mailbox today - she did. I don't remember buying anything else, so I suspect it is the package I'm waiting for.

Expect a pedal demo soon...


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Outstanding! Sometimes things have their way in working out. I hope it does for you.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

There have been a few people here on this forum who have said that they have had parcels which have had the incorrect status when tracked - both ways too...meaning marked delivered when not delivered and also not marked delivered when already delivered. It can be confusing because it should be accurate.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Keep us (Canada) Posted...Sorry, I couldn't resist!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

the carrier also wrote on the tag that it was delivered yesterday. Sunday. She actually wrote November 7, and then corrected it to december 7. Irrelevant, but funny.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

..and to top it off - He wrote my address incorrectly. I just got the package.

My house number is 3798 and he wrote the very close 3189

My postal code is L3Z and he wrote the near perfect L37

The picture he showed me, however, was meant for customs I think, so I guess they take it off??? It was correct, but there was no correct address when it was in canada. 

The actual address he wrote on the package was wrong. 

Now I'm going to go play with it before my kid gets home.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

adcandour said:


> ..and to top it off - He wrote my address incorrectly. I just got the package.
> 
> My house number is 3798 and he wrote the very close 3189
> 
> ...


That Canada Post is amazing. Even with all the incorrect information, they still got it delivered. Reminds me of the old saying "Neither rain, nor snow, nor sleet, nor incorrect address
shall keep the postmen from delivering their parcel." Enjoy your new pedal. :sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> The actual address he wrote on the package was wrong.


Now it makes more cents.


Spelled incorrectly because you're all about the money.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

What kind of pedal is it?!

Not sure if it was mentioned and can't be bothered to re-read this thread a third time.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

hardasmum said:


> What kind of pedal is it?!
> 
> Not sure if it was mentioned and can't be bothered to re-read this thread a third time.


No, wasn't mentioned. Thanks to Beatles (the forumite), I cracked and bought a lightly used Beat Buddy with the footswitch. No more forcing my 6 year old to whack his little drum set for me. The name of our band was Sweat Shop n' Chops; we just broke up.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

So what's that sound I hear?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> So what's that sound I hear?
> 
> View attachment 11358


Probably gulp. What the hell is that?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Probably gulp. What the hell is that?


The fat lady singing.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

:sSig_DOH:nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_ain't_over_till_the_fat_lady_sings

I can hear her singing now....


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

On a completely unrelated topic...

I chatted online with a Microsoft CSR on Friday afternoon about getting replacement nibs for my Surface 3 pen. She sent some off for free and I just received them from UPS today (Monday). Not bad service from both companies!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> On a completely unrelated topic...
> 
> I chatted online with a Microsoft CSR on Friday afternoon about getting replacement nibs for my Surface 3 pen. She sent some off for free and I just received them from UPS today (Monday). Not bad service from both companies!


You know what else is nuts - amazon prime. I have never had stuff delivered quicker.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

adcandour said:


> No, wasn't mentioned. Thanks to Beatles (the forumite), I cracked and bought a lightly used Beat Buddy with the footswitch. No more forcing my 6 year old to whack his little drum set for me. The name of our band was Sweat Shop n' Chops; we just broke up.


Merry Christmas!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beatles said:


> Merry Christmas!


I bought a Gator rack of Kijiji and the seller sent it via Canadian Post. Although it said delivered on the tracker, I never received it until I went to blow snow from my (long) drive and found the large box parcel at sid eof my drive half buried in the white stuff! The postie couldn't be bothered to bring it to my front door and dumped it!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sorbz62 said:


> I bought a Gator rack of Kijiji and the seller sent it via Canadian Post. Although it said delivered on the tracker, I never received it until I went to blow snow from my (long) drive and found the large box parcel at sid eof my drive half buried in the white stuff! The postie couldn't be bothered to bring it to my front door and dumped it!


That carrier should be immediately dismissed.


----------

